# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Vingroup giữ vững vị thế doanh nghiệp tư nhân lớn nhất Việt Nam

## phuong_hanh3112

Tập đoàn Vingroup tiếp tục được vinh danh quán quân trong bảng xếp hạng Top 10 Doanh nghiệp Tư nhân lớn nhất Việt Nam 3 năm liên tiếp, theo công bố của Vietnam Report ngày 26/11/2019. Đồng thời, Vingroup là doanh nghiệp tư nhân duy nhất nằm trong Top 10 Doanh nghiệp lớn nhất Việt Nam.
Với sự phát triển không ngừng nghỉ, Vingroup đã đứng đầu bảng xếp hạng Doanh nghiệp tư nhân lớn nhất Việt Nam ba năm liên tiếp.
Theo đó, Vingroup đứng số 1 trong Bảng xếp hạng Top 10 Doanh nghiệp Tư nhân lớn nhất Việt Nam năm 2019 và duy trì vị trí thứ 6 trong Top 10 doanh nghiệp lớn nhất Việt Nam, sánh ngang với nhiều Tập đoàn Nhà nước và Doanh nghiệp Vốn đầu tư nước ngoài.

Kết quả trên khẳng định uy tín và vị thế của Vingroup trong cộng đồng doanh nghiệp hoạt động tại Việt Nam, nhờ những bứt phá trong các lĩnh vực kinh doanh mà Tập đoàn tham gia, gồm Công nghệ - Công nghiệp – Thương mại Dịch vụ.

Năm 2019, Vingroup đã ra mắt hàng loạt sản phẩm *Công nghệ - Công nghiệp* ở thị trường Việt Nam và nước ngoài. Cụ thể, 3 mẫu xe ô tô VinFast Lux A2.0, VinFast Lux SA 2.0 và VinFast Fadil được giao đến tay khách hàng; 8 mẫu điện thoại thông minh Vsmart cũng đã bước đầu chinh phục các khách hàng châu Âu, Myanmar, Nga...

Nắm bắt xu hướng của cuộc cách mạng công nghiệp 4.0 đang phát triển mạnh mẽ, Vingroup cũng xác định làm chủ công nghệ cùng chuỗi sản xuất – phân phối ngay từ đầu. Tập đoàn hiện sở hữu hai tổ hợp sản xuất ô tô – xe máy điện và thiết bị điện tử thông minh hiện đại hàng đầu thế giới, tại Khu Kinh tế Đình Vũ – Cát Hải (Hải Phòng) và Khu Công nghệ cao Hòa Lạc, cùng hệ thống các đại lý, cửa hàng hiện diện khắp các tỉnh, thành phố và ở quốc tế.

Song hành với đó, Vingroup quy tụ được đội ngũ các Giáo sư, Tiến sĩ, Chuyên gia, Kỹ sư dày dặn kinh nghiệm trong nước và quốc tế về làm việc trong lĩnh vực Công nghệ - Công nghiệp, đặc biệt để nghiên cứu các mảng mới như trí tuệ nhân tạo, tự động hóa và vật liệu mới.

Đây là những nền tảng quan trọng để Vingroup hướng tới trở thành Tập đoàn Công nghệ hàng đầu khu vực trong tương lai.

Trong lĩnh vực *Thương mại dịch vụ*, Vingroup tiếp tục cải tổ các quy trình nhằm đem tới cho khách hàng những trải nghiệm tốt nhất. Các thương hiệu như Vinhomes (bất động sản nhà ở), Vincom Retail (bất động sản bán lẻ), Vinpearl (du lịch – nghỉ dưỡng) và Vincommerce (bán lẻ) được công nhận là những thương hiệu giá trị nhất Việt Nam; Vinmec, VinSchool, VinUni... cũng đang nỗ lực không ngừng để ghi dấu ấn trong ngành y tế và giáo dục. Mới đây nhất, Vingroup công bố  mở Trường Đào tạo nhân lực kỹ thuật cao ngành Hàng không Vinpearl Air, cho thấy nỗ lực mở rộng hệ sinh thái các sản phẩm/dịch vụ.

Quy mô của Vingroup cũng không ngừng phát triển. Tính đến ngày 30/9/2019, tổng tài sản Vingroup đạt 357.159 tỷ đồng, vốn chủ sở hữu đạt 125.408 tỷ đồng, tăng lần lượt là 24% và 26,7% so với năm 2018. Luỹ kế 9 tháng đầu năm, Vingroup đạt 92.614 tỷ đồng doanh thu thuần, tăng 10% so với cùng kỳ.

Trong 6 tháng đầu năm 2019, Vingroup cũng đã nộp vào ngân sách nhà nước 9.207 tỷ đồng, tăng 11% so với cùng kỳ năm 2018. Trong vòng 3 năm trở lại đây, Tập đoàn đã nộp vào ngân sách nhà nước tổng cộng 40.035 tỷ đồng.

Trong thời gian tới, bằng chiến lược kinh doanh bài bản, vững chắc và khả năng nhạy bén đón đầu các cơ hội thị trường, Vingroup sẽ cùng các thương hiệu thành viên đổi mới, phát triển để gia tăng vị thế, vươn lên trong các lĩnh vực đang hoạt động.

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------


## maylanhitachi1

Công ty CP Cơ điện lạnh ABC cần tuyển gấp

*- Part-time Telesales chăm sóc khách hàng*

+Làm việc theo ca: 9h-12h, 14h-17h, 19h-21h

     +Lương 30.000đ/giờ + doanh số hàng bán được + thưởng

     +Có thể làm full-time (lương 5-7tr + doanh số + bảo hiểm)

     +Được đào tạo cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp

     +Nếu làm full-time thì hưởng chế độ đãi ngộ của nhân viên chính thức (lương +phụ cấp+ bảo hiểm)

- *Nhân viên kinh doanh máy lọc nước*

+Lương cơ bản+ phụ cấp+ doanh số hàng bán + thưởng

     +Được đào tạo về hàng hóa và kỹ năng bán hàng

     +Các chế độ theo quy định của Nhà nước

- *Lao động phổ thông được đào tạo nghề*

 +Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp

     +Được đào tạo về kỹ thuật máy lọc nước

     +Có lương học việc

*Liên hệ: 421 Trường Chinh, P14, Q.Tân Bình, TPHCM*

*             0977160246 Phương*

----------

